# Error 12007



## S2KDRFT (Jul 16, 2007)

So I have had wireless internet fine untill today and now it shows good signal and that I am connected but when I get on the internet it tells me that the internet explorer cannot display the webpage. I pushed the button bellow that says Diagnose Conection Problems and this is what it came up with. Please help me if you can I would really appreaciate it.

Last diagnostic run time: 07/15/07 21:09:50 
Gateway Diagnostic 
Gateway

info	The following proxy configuration is being used by IE: Automatically Detect Settings:Enabled Automatic Configuration Script: Proxy Server: Proxy Bypass list: 
info	Could not get proxy settings via the Automatic Proxy Configuration mechanism
info	This computer has the following default gateway entry(ies): 0.0.0.0
warn	There is no default gateway entry
action	Automated repair: Reset network connection
action	Disabling the network adapter
action	Enabling the network adapter
info	Network adapter successfully enabled
info	This computer has the following default gateway entry(ies): 0.0.0.0
warn	There is no default gateway entry
info	Redirecting user to support call
info	Redirecting user to support call

IP Layer Diagnostic 
Corrupted IP routing table

warn	The default route is missing or invalid
Invalid ARP cache entries

action	The ARP cache has been flushed

IP Configuration Diagnostic 
Invalid IP address

info	Valid IP address detected: 192.168.0.1

Wireless Diagnostic 
Wireless - Service disabled

Wireless - User SSID

action	User input required: Specify network name or SSID
Wireless - First time setup

info	The Wireless Network name (SSID) to which the user would like to connect = linksys.
Wireless - Radio off

info	Valid IP address detected: 192.168.0.1
Wireless - Out of range

Wireless - Hardware issue

Wireless - Novice user

Wireless - Ad-hoc network

Wireless - Less preferred

Wireless - 802.1x enabled

Wireless - Configuration mismatch

Wireless - Low SNR

WinSock Diagnostic 
WinSock status

info	All base service provider entries are present in the Winsock catalog.
info	The Winsock Service provider chains are valid.
info	Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [TCP/IP] passed the loopback communication test.
info	Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [UDP/IP] passed the loopback communication test.
info	Provider entry RSVP UDP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test.
info	Provider entry RSVP TCP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test.
info	Connectivity is valid for all Winsock service providers.

Network Adapter Diagnostic 
Network location detection

info	Using home Internet connection
Network adapter identification

info	Network connection: Name=Local Area Connection, Device=Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=LAN
info	Network connection: Name=Wireless Network Connection 2, Device=Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=WIRELESS
info	Network connection: Name=1394 Connection, Device=1394 Net Adapter, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=1394
info	Both Ethernet and Wireless connections available, prompting user for selection
action	User input required: Select network connection
info	Wireless connection selected
Network adapter status

info	Network connection status: Connected

HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity

warn	HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn	HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.hotmail.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn	HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn	HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.passport.net: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn	FTP (Passive): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn	FTP (Active): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
error	Could not make an HTTP connection.
error	Could not make an HTTPS connection.
error	Could not make an FTP connection


----------



## S2KDRFT (Jul 16, 2007)

P Please help!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem. If dial-up, please specify.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows, i.e. XP-Home SP2.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## S2KDRFT (Jul 16, 2007)

When I get home from work I will do that. Thank you for your response.


----------



## S2KDRFT (Jul 16, 2007)

I am in the U.S. and I am using a lynksys wireless system.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Brad>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Portfolio
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-69-FE-7D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


----------



## S2KDRFT (Jul 16, 2007)

I am also using XP and i am on a HP dv 8000 laptop.


----------

